

New reality TV show about startups: "Start-Ups: Silicon Valley" - MrKurtHaeusler
http://www.bravotv.com/start-ups-silicon-valley

======
andymoe
It's pretty much unwatchable... I'd rather watch interior designers or
socialites being horrible people.

